# Stand-up paddleboard fishing



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone tried it? not quite kayaking but this forum is the closest to it.
im gonna be headed out of the pass today around noon and try to find some ling as long as the wind doesnt get any crazier.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/not-really-kayak-but-close-84325/ This one's mine

I haven't got to fish it much yet, but my goal is to catch a cobia off of it this year!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 9, 2007)

Hell yeah, I do it all the time on my BOTE Gator belly! It a feakin blast.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

now that looks like alot of fun


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

I see people doing it right in my back yard.. little sabine


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Yea, but can you our would you try to catch a Cobia off one??


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

so i went out and seen at least 30-35 cobia. i cast bucktails, spoons, and rapalas at them with no hit whatsoever. i seen one that was as big as an ironing board. i had never seen so many cobia in one day before.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

JOSHua said:


> anyone tried it? not quite kayaking but this forum is the closest to it.
> im gonna be headed out of the pass today around noon and try to find some ling as long as the wind doesnt get any crazier.


*I was wanting to get one as well and was gonna try and fish of it. Anyone know where I can get a good and cheap paddle board.*


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

JOSHua said:


> so i went out and seen at least 30-35 cobia. i cast bucktails, spoons, and rapalas at them with no hit whatsoever. i seen one that was as big as an ironing board. i had never seen so many cobia in one day before.


This is looking to be one of the best cobia seasons in years. What beach did you see them at?


----------

